# 16-month-old with only 4 teeth?



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

My DS is 16 months and has only 4 teeth, the 2 front tops and 2 front bottoms. He was a late teether, and got all 4 of his teeth right around his
first birthday, and now nothing for the last 4 months, and no sign of more. I'm not really worried, but just seeing if anyone here has or had a DC with a similar situation?


----------



## bellacymom (Apr 3, 2008)

My first born didn't have any teeth until she was a year old and then she had one. By 16 months old I think she might have had four too. My 9 1/2 month old still doesn't have any. I have heard the later they come in the healthier they are so don't worry too much.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

My almost 17 month old only had 6, and he got his first at 7 months. He is a slow teether, so they look like they are coming in for months before they finally pop through. I think there is a huge range of normal.


----------



## ar2974 (Nov 19, 2006)

My 20 month old has only 4 teeth. There seems to be some action in the molar area but nothing even close to breaking through at the front of her mouth.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

My DD is 19 mo old; at 13 months she only had four teeth. She had her two, front bottom teeth and two top teeth but not the ones in the middle, the next ones over (not sure what they're called?). She looked like a vampire for months! At 19 mo she now has almost all of her teeth except for the very back molars.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Perfectly normal. Some toddlers don't get their FIRST teeth until around 16 months.

-Angela


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

My ds was an early teether. He got his first tooth at 2.5 months. Then he got five more by 10 or so months. Then he didn't get any more for another 8 or so months, and then got 10 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

Totally normal, don't worry. DD got her first tooth at 15.5 months and now is 2 years and only has 7, almost 8. So, when she was your DC's age she only had 1 tooth! It also took her a while after the first 2 to get any more.


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

My twin girls did not get "ANY" at all until 17 1/2 months! Now at 22 months they pretty much have most of their teeth in. Also their molars were the only ones that really gave us some trouble/pain coming in.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

when i worked with the infants at a daycare, we had one little boy move up to the toddler room at 18 months with only one tooth


----------



## RydersMama (Jul 6, 2007)

My DS will be 18 mths. in about 2 weeks and he has 4 (2 on top,2 on bottom). He started cutting them just after his first b-day. He has 2 more on top just now popping through. They say your DC will cut them just like their mom or dad. And the later they are the healthier they are.


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

DD1 was 20.5 months when her 5th tooth poked through!


----------



## milkeriffic mama (Aug 31, 2007)

DS is 15 months old and has had the same 6 teeth since he was 7 months. I think they all just come in at the own time...


----------



## EarthMamaVT (Nov 16, 2007)

My 15 month old ds only has 2 teeth. He didn't get the first one until he was 13 months old. He does look like he will be getting the front top 2 soon though.


----------



## always there (Apr 3, 2008)

There´s a couple of great homeopathic remedies for infants that are late teethers - calcerea carbonica and calcarea phosphorous - they strength the teeth and encourage them to come down - they are particually useful for late teethers. Which one you give depends on the other symptoms your little one might have. Look them both up here http://www.hpathy.com/materiamedica/index_c.asp

I found it really encourage them to break through and helped with the pain... Let me know if you wan advice on how to administer them...







:


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ar2974* 
My 20 month old has only 4 teeth. There seems to be some action in the molar area but nothing even close to breaking through at the front of her mouth.

Same here! At 18 months, dd has 4 front teeth, and part of one molar several spaces back. (2 points down, and not a premolar) I was all














and finally







when I realized it was there.


----------

